# Halloween Photoshoot



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

These are all outtakes from getting our COTM entry, but I just thought they were way too cute not to share. 






















































_"There's something totally creepy behind me, isn't there."_









_"...I knew it."_


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Good pictures for Halloween! That is so cool!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks, morla!  I'm lucky Roo is such a curious bird. My other 'tiel Sunny would've freaked out at the pumpkins!


----------



## lattelove (Aug 30, 2011)

Those are cute!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Great pics


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Great pictures! Roo is looking so good


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks so much.  I think she is doing really well.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

Roo is adorable i love her!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Roo says thank you!


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

hahahahah this is funny cute


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Beautiful pics and Roo is really too cute. Maybe "Sunnys" just don't like posing. I have the worst time trying to get my Sunny's picture. I wanted to take a Halloween pic of him but he just pecks at the prop to make sure it isn't going to move and then walks away before I can snap a picture.


----------



## Ozzy Rules (Jul 29, 2011)

Roo is beautiful


----------



## Cockatime (Oct 6, 2011)

Roo soooooo cute


----------



## pep4uk (Aug 30, 2011)

beautiful bird and great pics xx


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks again, guys.


----------



## Storm (Aug 29, 2011)

Ha ha that is just too funny, Roo is so cute


----------



## rpo (Mar 8, 2011)

Our tiel would NEVER have set foot on anything bright orange like that. She would have taken off flying and screaming. After a couple of days, it MIGHT be ok!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

rpo said:


> Our tiel would NEVER have set foot on anything bright orange like that. She would have taken off flying and screaming. After a couple of days, it MIGHT be ok!


My other 'tiel is like that too. Roo doesn't seem to have any of the typical 'tiel neuroses. It's weird, but very cute.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I have this frog statue I wanted Sunny to sit on for Halloween to take a picture. He would not go near it. The day after Halloween I catch him standing on the frog's head. :wacko: Maybe next year........


----------

